# Micro 9 red dot mount



## USN52 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Does anyone know of a company that makes a dove tail mount for a red dot that will mount on the Micro 9 ? I cant find anyone but hoped that someone has run across a company that does. Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not me. Sorry.


----------

